# Red Devil thread



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I started a thread a week or so ago asking for peoples advice on whether I could put a medium sized RD in with a medium sized JD. Sadly I cant as a few people advised me. I since went back to see the RD and saw it in a huge predator tank, bossing around Jags and Butterkoferi...It was crazy...large Jags flaring their huge mouth and then getting pinned down by the RD. They are so skilful when it comes to fighting...I am kind of glad I didnt go for one for now...

So since I cant have one myself it would be good to see yours....post some pics and stories of your Red Devils


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I had a RD. He was AWSOME and I still miss him. He died two years ago. His name was Jaws. I had to wear gloves specially ordered for when I went in or cleaned the tank. I still have scars on my hands from him. He would flare at everyone and anything. I truly miss that fish. He was huge too. About 12Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

This is Diabla, my F2 female Red Devil. She's a bit over 8 inches now, and is surprisingly mellow for a Red Devil, though lately she's been discovering her "inner devil". LOL Here are some pics and a video. She's actually entered in our fish club's big fish show this weekend.


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Diabla is very pretty. :thumb:


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice devil :thumb:


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

What a beauty Diabla is!!!

IMO I would trade the JD for the RD.(unless it's an electric blue JD)
I wanted a JD pretty bad for a while, but I rescued what I thought was a RD but it turned out to be a FH.
Most JD's I've seen are pretty shy compared to RD's.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is my 10" female RD. She is 1.5yrs old.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I've had my Red Devil for about 12 years now. She's one of the first fish I ever owned! Her name is Princess Peach. These pictures are old and blurry but here they are anyway!


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW!!!
Mussin & ZeroSystem your girls are gorgeous.
I never knew they could get koks too.
I was thinking mine was a guy but as it grows, it's looking more female(vent).


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's mine:

1st day I got him:










Today:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I know of some people who have had success keeping both together. At one time I thought I was one of them, until about 4 years later when one day the female RD beat on my male JD pritty good. I ended up finding them both new homes and started anew.

Congrats to everyone and there nice RDs they look great! They are great fish and I'd love to have another one someday.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

at around 5"









almost a year later








about 2 weeks after the last pic


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

I got this guy today.
He's around 3.5"-5".














































He's got a nice lil hump growing so I'm trying to get it to pop some more.

Turns out my 1st he is a she so I have a pair in the making.
Hopefully all turns out well.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice fish all,but they really are my favorite all around fish as I have two females at around 9"


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Those pix were taken about 10 mins of him being taken out of the bag.
I take a few more pix when he settles in, hopefully his KOK will pump up more by then too.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

some juvies









the pair


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow *bulldogg7* those" juvies" are getting big fast. How big do you think they are now?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

The biggest is just over 3", maybe 3.5" there's a couple of runts around 2". Will have to try and catch them pretty soon, the parents are acting like they want to spawn again.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

bulldogg7 said:


> The biggest is just over 3", maybe 3.5" there's a couple of runts around 2". Will have to try and catch them pretty soon, the parents are acting like they want to spawn again.


That is what i was thinking they looked like, very nice.

Do you know why some have turned to a pink/red/orange color when others who look bigger (based on your pick) are still in the grey juvie phase? Probably a tough question to answer and i will do some research, but just thought i would ask.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

About 2 weeks ago only 6 had any color to them, now there's about 25, maybe the rest will turn soon. Guess some just take longer.
This guy started the last week of February


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW!!!
That's all from 1 spawn?
Beautiful pix BTW!!!

I never knew they started out grey & striped.
That explains why my 1st RD had black fade out a few time.

Keep the pix coming, I luv them.

My pair looks like a "poor man's" version of your pair.
 
Given I paid a $1.00 for my 1st RD & picked up my new guy fro free, my happy with them.
I'm still beefing the boy up & have their tanks next to each other to start condition them.
My females has gotten really red since she can see the male now.
I'm going to snap a few pix in the next few days.

Thanks for the pix bulldog7.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are pics of mine (3 of them).


































































Here is one of mine in a magazine with her man and some babies.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

lucky shot, had to brighten a bit, screwin around with a new flash, probably never get another one close


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*bulldogg7*

Great action shot! :thumb: What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks, camera's a 50D. That last shot was pure luck, I was playing with a new flash, the first try everything was over exposed so I went back and set flesh exposure compensation to -2 and it was underexposed, had to brighten and sharpen it quite a bit. I normally use manual flash for the fish and have to try and adjust for different fish. Dark fish take more light, but that male is a monster to get a good flash pic of, his whites just glow and get blown out way before the "red" even starts to show, I'm still trying to figure out how to balance the difference.

Frikken love this guy!


LowCel said:


>


Blademan, got any more pics of the one in your avatar? Love that pattern!


----------

